
InfoQ: Debate: Prototype vs. jQuery - ajbatac
http://www.infoq.com/news/2009/01/prototype-vs-jquery
======
kaens
I prefer jQuery. Mainly because for what I do with javascript, it feels a lot
more "declarative" (best word I can think of at the moment) than Prototype.

------
tremendo
> which JavaScript/Ajax framework is the best

Well, personally I do plenty of Javascript (DOM manipulations, in-page logic
and interactions...) but barely any "Ajax", and prefer jQuery. But isn't that
in the end always the answer: "which one do _you_ prefer"?

